# Brisbane suburbs



## Dangermouse1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

My partner and I currently live in Melbourne but are relocating to Brisbane in September to be closer to his family. 

I don't know Brisbane very well and I was wondering if anyone can recommend good suburbs to live. We will be renting first off, we are looking for somewhere that is close to some cool cafes and bars but not too close to the city. We have 2 dogs so close to parks or places we can walk them is a must. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Dangermouse1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My partner and I currently live in Melbourne but are relocating to Brisbane in September to be closer to his family.
> 
> ...


The big question is where will you be working, as the river divides Brisbane in half and tolls can easily amount to around $10 Per day if you live on the opposite side to your work, plus the roads are woefully inadequate for the volume of traffic, so traffic congestion is common.
Living near a train station is useful.


----------



## Dangermouse1 (Jun 5, 2013)

My husband Will be working in the city and will definitely want to catch the train into the CBD. I don't have a job as of yet. I've been looking north east so far so Mitchelton, Gasthorne, Keperra etc. I've also looked at Wynnum and Manly but I've heard mixed reviews. Some people have said you can hear the planes quite loudly when they land. 

Any input much appreciated.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Dangermouse1 said:


> My husband Will be working in the city and will definitely want to catch the train into the CBD. I don't have a job as of yet. I've been looking north east so far so Mitchelton, Gasthorne, Keperra etc. I've also looked at Wynnum and Manly but I've heard mixed reviews. Some people have said you can hear the planes quite loudly when they land.
> 
> Any input much appreciated.


Any of those places would be suitable.Also you could look around the sandgate area but it may be a bit expensive. As far as Wynn um and Manly goes I think you.would need pretty good hearing to be bothered by plane noise!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

North Western suburbs you have mentioned are good. There is also Alderley and Ferny Grove too.

If you want to catch a bus you can consider Ashgrove or The Gap but they could be out of your budget. 

One thing about Brisbane is generally if you were born Northside you are partial to Northside and same for Southside.

You will find Brisbane quiet compared to Melbourne.


----------



## Dangermouse1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help. 

Yeah it will be weird when we first move, it is going to be so laid back. I have been researching restaurants and bars and there seems to be a lot of choice. 

OK, so no plane noise at Wynnum and Manly? Are there suburbs that are affected by plane noise?

Is The Gap an expensive area? What are the bus links like there?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure about plane noise, I have never heard any.

The gap buses seem to be pretty regular - I have caught a bus from there a couple of times but I am not a bus person. Honestly, I am not sure about the prices but best thing is to check out the prices and see if they are within your budget.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Dangermouse1 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Yeah it will be weird when we first move, it is going to be so laid back. I have been researching restaurants and bars and there seems to be a lot of choice.
> 
> ...


Plane noise is a problem around Morningside Cannon Hill area.


----------



## JaswinderSingh (Jun 9, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Plane noise is a problem around Morningside Cannon Hill area.


My uncle is farmer and i used to spent my summer vacations on there and it's true Plane noise will be problem for you.


----------



## SARAH.F (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Dangermouse1

Two suburbs I love in Brisbane (& have lived in both) are New Farm & West End!

If you want 'cool coffee shops' & a park to walk your dogs both have both & are situated on the Brisbane River. They're expensive suburbs to live in but ideal for commuting to work in the city!

ENJOY THE MOVE TO SUNNY QLD

CHEERS SARAH.F


----------

